# Sink cut out too big



## amymds (Apr 6, 2010)

I have replaced my builders grade metal sink with a cast iron sink but the sink overlaps maybe only 1/8" and I am worried the sink might shift and fall through. Is there any support brackets or recommendations on what I can do to prevent this? Not sure if the little tiny bead of silicone will hold it in place.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

what material is counter


----------



## amymds (Apr 6, 2010)

I am not a material expert but I would say the pressed board. It looks like compressed saw dust with th elaminate cover.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

*Spacer/support plate*

If it were me, I'd take a piece of plywood the same thickness as your existing counter top, a little larger than your existing hole, set it over the hole, crawl underneath and mark the outline of the existing cut-out and cut it with a jig-saw. 

Then, using the template for your new cast iron sink, cut the correct size hole in this plywood spacer plate so you have the correct overlap to support the cast iron sink. 

Then clamp this spacer plate into the existing cut-out using blocking to overlap the old counter top and the new spacer in several places underneath. Apply construction adhesive to these supports and screw the blocking from below.


----------



## amymds (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds like a good fix, my only concern is having enough room to mount it. The builders broke off alot of the lip undrneath from the clips from the meatl sink too. The type of counter top doesn't impress me either.New counter tops are not feasible at this time infortunately...but it was a serious consideration. I just hope the pressed board holds. Thank you.


----------

